
Ask HN: How could be the next social network? - ciccionamente
Yes, we know that everyone says that there isn&#x27;t any new social network in the future. But if so, what are the main points&#x2F;features that you consider a must?
======
Aegaeus10111
1\. Easy control of my sharing. Family pictures, for instance, kept under my
control. I share to my brother - he can share to those on MY share list - not
his.

2\. Easy & understandable date use control - my data, my choice.

3\. I think they can make money by bundling features I want - payments is an
easy one - give me easy and safe access to paying for stuff - paypal-like.

------
dfischer
No central owner of the data. Encrypted. Anonymized if wanted. Something like
[http://getaether.net](http://getaether.net)

